# Too Hot during the day. Cold smoke at night?



## dave from mesa (Feb 5, 2018)

Temps here are in the mid 80's during the day (yeah I know I'm sorry for the ppl in the low teens.)
It get down from the high 50's to the low 50's at night.
Was thinking of cold smoking my bacon at night.
Anything I should be careful of?
I figure that cured pork will still be good for the few hrs of high 50's.

TIA


----------



## PerazziMx14 (Feb 5, 2018)

Please delete


----------



## dave from mesa (Feb 5, 2018)

Thanks
That's what I wanted to hear. Maybe even tonite.


----------

